# Stake-out Stik Give-a-way



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

This time no contest, no photos needed, just a simple post stating what brand and length of boat you have fun fishing out in. On 12 Noon Friday August 15, 2008 the Give-a-way will end. I'll put your post number in a hat and draw for the winner. The 2cooler who's number is drawn will be given a Stik that works with the boat posted in the tread. Only one post per 2cooler will count toward the Give-a-way.

Pictures are welcome!

Enjoy and good luck!

www.stakeoutstick.com


----------



## safetexas (Jun 27, 2006)

ranger169 ghost


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

1999 18.5ft Xpress

Kyle


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

does my 2007 pelican canoe with 2006 mercury 4hp 4 stroke count? i fish out of it all the time in westbay


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

1972 skeeter metro 35hp merc


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

22 Mosca Bay Raider with a 175 hp zuke 4 stroke.. Could surely use a JUMBO


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

wilderness tarpon 120 KAYAK 12" powered by a two stroke right arm left arm.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

23' Baffin Classic w/ 200 Yami

Gary-


----------



## Capt.Duck (Nov 27, 2006)

*SKEETER*

22 SKEETER 225 YAMAHA


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

15' Malibu X- Factor Kayak

Terry


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*When I say boat...*



iridered2003 said:


> does my 2007 pelican canoe count? i fish out of it all the time in westbay


To me a boat is anything you can fish out of, canoe included. So I guess I should of said Vessel, because we make both Kayak and Canoe Stiks. So yes, your canoe counts. I fished out of a 13' Gheenoe for a while when I was in between boats. Caught some big trout and reds out of that flat back canoe.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

19' Marshall Topwater


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

12 foot mainstream inspiration

Mark


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Wished I had one of them thangs! 19' Shoalwater Cat!


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*2170 blazer*

2170 blazer bay


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

22' Gulf Coast 200 hundy and i have found out there is never a end to tricking out a boat!!!!!!! Is there such thing as a perfect boat that has the perfect options on it? I would like to know if anyone can answer that question...... 



Greg
Thanks for the chance to win a STAKEOUT


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

19.6 Mako. F150 Zuki


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

21' Haynie 150 Merc opti


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

2030 BayStealth


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

1999 18' kenner, sure could use one, have lost 2 anchors already this year


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

21' Robalo Tunnel Hull w/200 Merc.

Thanks for the generosity and congrats to the winner.

Mike


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Marshall 226 with a 150 Johnson. 

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

*22' Bayflight*

22' Bayflight- 150 Merc


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Explorer 17' TV!


----------



## LA3311 (Jun 27, 2008)

22' glacier bay


----------



## NewIbis (May 3, 2005)

2007 Majek Illusion 200 etec


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

21' Kenner


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

22' Nauticstar 2200


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll play!

2008 Lake and Bay Boca Grande
2008 Mercury 300xs

Rob


----------



## NVUS (Jun 13, 2005)

*STICK*

2220 BLAZER BAY


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

21 Flats Cat


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

16' Boatrite aluminum. Good luck to all !


----------



## macattac (Apr 23, 2008)

Clearwater 1900, 115 yamaha. Best o luck to all!


----------



## bayfish08 (Mar 27, 2008)

Gulf Coast 180.


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

maverick HPX w/ my buddy on the poling platform.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

08 Ultracat w/150 etec
Have seen several imitations, would be great to have the original.


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

Blazer Bay 2170 with 150 Yammi


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Malibu X-factor kayak: 14' 4"


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

18ft majek redfishline


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

2480 XLR8 w/ 250 Zuki


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

17 ft flats cat.....tired of lugging an anchor......only fish shallow water.....will send plenty of pics.....


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

22' 3" Baystealth w/ T-top and a 200 Yamaha


----------



## txtomcat (May 28, 2006)

2100 Sea Pro needing a Good Stix. Good luck all !!!


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

226 Marshall with a 175 Zuke


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

*I lost my anchor..*

and sure could use one on my 16 foot Majek Texas Skiff


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

18' East Cape Lostmen

Thanks for the opportunity to win a Stake Out Stick!


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

21' JH B210


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*The Winner IS ?*

2280 XLR 250HO ETEC3


----------



## bcrenshaw (Dec 31, 2006)

*Stake Out-Stick*

1985 Ranger 19" Johnson GT150


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Key Largo 160/50 Yam


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

*give away*

16 foot Express flat-bottom.


----------



## lattema (Feb 11, 2008)

*Stake out Stick*

22 foot glacier bay with twin 115 Suzuki's


----------



## Redtailman (Mar 9, 2006)

18' Shallow Sport/ 130 Yamaha


----------



## triton240lts (Aug 3, 2007)

"THE BARGE" Triton 24 ft lts


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

16' deep and wide modified V Aluminacraft, army green and older'n dirt. 35 horse Evinrude and steering console. Circa 1987 vintage. It has been sitting a long time but not froze up. Will take it to be worked over and back in the water she finally goes.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

08 Shoalwater 21 Cat with 150 E-Tech


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm running a 18.5' Marshall Flats with a 90 E-tech


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Bay Stealth 2180 with TRP!


----------



## Respeck (Aug 12, 2005)

22.5' Mowdy


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Got one already, but can always use 2.....18ft Shallowsport. Actually, already have 2 if you consider the cane you made for me Brian. I guess I need 3!



Monte


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

17' Flatscat

kenny


----------



## cd (Mar 19, 2005)

20' Allweld, 140 susuki


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

22 Transport SE with a 250 SS Suzuki


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

20' Bay Ranger


----------



## Rick6 (Apr 13, 2006)

14' Heritage Redfish Kayak.


----------



## grampa fish (Apr 4, 2006)

172 McKeeCraft Backwater(2000) w/90Johnson


----------



## speckfisher (Apr 11, 2006)

21' Wellcraft w/200 Yamaha


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

tarpon 160i and old skool ride


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

16' Superior w/60 Merc


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I want another one. 22ft. Pathfinder. :cheers:


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

2006 21' Kenner


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

1997 20 ft. Champion w/200 Evinrude


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

*stake out stick*

Mosca Bayraider 22 ft.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

17' Explorer TV w/115hp Yammie

and 

16' Aluminum deep & wide w/tunnel and 70hp Johnson


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

19' Sea Pro - - 115 Merc


----------



## Capt. Mick (Feb 26, 2008)

2001, 19' Sea Hunt Navigator - 150 Johnson


----------



## hardhead16 (Jun 8, 2008)

24' JH Performance - 225 Yamaha


----------



## bigsplash (Jun 15, 2006)

21' Flats Cat with TRP...

Awesome idea and thread! Thanks


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

2008 24' Mod V Shallow Sport 225 E -Tec


----------



## ccg (May 12, 2006)

Tran XLR8 2100 LS w/Yamaha HPDI 225


----------



## big shark (Jul 27, 2004)

19 ft Carolina Skiff


----------



## hunter15 (May 23, 2006)

1976 21ft boston whaler outrage


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

22 foot gulf coast low side with 200 etec.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

*2001 GC180 w/ Johnson 130*









Love my Stick but, FYI dont run over the top of it with the boat. It scratches up the gell coat pretty good.. lol oooops!
--Hop


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

2006 JV 17 Carolina Skiff 50 hp E-TEC


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

03 Weldcraft 14FT


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

18' GULFCOAST


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2007)

1980 16' McKee Craft Center Console.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

226 Marshall 150 Johnson


----------



## Fishin' Mike (Jun 6, 2006)

22.5' Fishmaster / Suzuki 225


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

WS Tarpon 140


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm in! Wilderness Systems Ride 135 (13' 5").


----------



## BOI (Jul 23, 2004)

17' Alumaweld Jonboat


BOI


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a stake out stick for my 15' Majek Scooter and another for my kayaks.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

24 foot JH Performamce Boat

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## KNOTSHALLO (Jul 19, 2008)

2006 2200 shearwater

knotshallo


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

*Stake Out Stick*

2008 Majek Illusion w/ 150 Merc


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

18' trans cat with 150 yamaha


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

16 ft custom aluminum flat boat. 19 feet from bow to end of the fan tail. Great for shallow water fishing.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

22' Triton LTS


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

1985 18' CC Welcraft


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*I lost mine!*

The exploder, 210TV Explorer with 175 Suzi.....my first stik popped out of the holders somewhere between Port Mansfield harbor and the jetties last weekend.....I need a new one! Thanks for the thread....


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

22' Robalo


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

22' Triton


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

2007 Shoalwater 18 Flats


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

LBS said:


> The exploder, 210TV Explorer with 175 Suzi.....my first stik popped out of the holders somewhere between Port Mansfield harbor and the jetties last weekend.....I need a new one! Thanks for the thread....


Sorry to hear about that!

We'll have that problem solved in a few weeks with velcro straps included in all Stik Clips. They should be in stores and online in a few weeks.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

19 Carolina Skiff


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

1990 Shoalasaur


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that mine pops out in nasty weather!


bslittle79 said:


> Sorry to hear about that!
> 
> We'll have that problem solved in a few weeks with velcro straps included in all Stik Clips. They should be in stores and online in a few weeks.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

1998 Fisher Price 6" Rubber Ducky.


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

*Dargel*

2004 Dargel 210 Fisherman running a 140 Suzuki 4 Stroke.

Texasdave


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

perception bimini kayak 15 foot


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*23' Explorer*

tunnel V.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

22 ranger 250 mercury


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

18' Kenner w/120 Johnson


----------



## jdhall (Apr 9, 2008)

Need a second stick for my wife's Hobie Outback......she keeps taking mine!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> We'll have that problem solved in a few weeks with velcro straps included in all Stik Clips. They should be in stores and online in a few weeks.


That was gonna be my fix for it when I get a new one...I was just going to screw some velcrow straps down under the holders. I'm not sure what happened, it was always pretty sturdy in there and I have crossed stuff much worse than we crossed last weekend....when we got to the jetties, I looked down and it was gone. This was right after my partner looked back and his $300 Maui Jims flew off! We lost 400 bones of equipment in less than 30 minutes!


----------



## CMC (Feb 11, 2008)

2009 Pathfinder 21 Fusion, 250 VMAX


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

22' Blue Wave, 150 Yammi Vmax.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

22 Sea Chaser w/ 150 Suzuki


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

13' Boston Whaler
18' Mowdy


----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

21' Transport XLR8


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

22' mosca cat


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

05' - 18 ft kenner with 05' 90 merc.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Southshore 20VDR

I need one of these, thanks for the offer.


----------



## TOUTTROUT (May 15, 2006)

19' KENNER


----------



## Capt. Pevey (Nov 25, 2005)

23 foot Shoalwater!

Go Team SW!!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## kpk (Sep 20, 2006)

20 ft Century with 150 Yamaha


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

18.5 Kenner who loves to fish


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

17 Ft. Weldcraft Aluminum Flat Bottom


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

22' Majek Extreme


----------



## FLEABIT (Apr 26, 2008)

1998 BLUE WAVE 189 SUPER T


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

22' Ultra Cat/150


----------



## Snorkle (Oct 22, 2007)

Triumph 210 - 21 ft


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

20' Gulf Coast, 150 yamaha


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

19' Hewes Redfisher w/ 150 Yamaha


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

17' Boston Whaler w/ 90 Yamaha


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

19' Pathfinder w/115


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

21.5' Shallow Sport / 150 Yamaha 4-Stroke


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

17ft Weldcraft tunnel. For the way I fish, a stick would be perfect.


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Majek 21 RFL


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

1999 Majek Pro V 21ft.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Stick'em*

21' Explorer TV with 150 'rude


----------



## WetAndSmelly (Jul 4, 2007)

9'3" Malibu Mini-X


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

my friends 22ft Pathfinder, a guides 21ft Majek, brother-in-laws 18ft baystealth, my 12ft Native Watercraft Manta Ray 12, or any other boat I get the opportunity to fish out of.


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

21TV Explorer with 150 Yamaha


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

19' 2005 Sea Pro


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

*Haynie Bigfoot*

23' Haynie - Bigfoot w/ 225 Merc-Optimax


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

21 kenner v and a 18' 6 Flats cat


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

'04 MAJEK 20V W/YAMAHA 150


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* 13.6 ft. Pelican Navigator Canoe No Motor! Wonder where his TX #'s are?? *


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

2004 24ft. JH Performance with 200 Yamaha VMAX HPDI


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

2003 Ranger 223 Cayman with 225 Mercury EFI.
Thanks for the chance.


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

1996 21 foot flats cat with 115 evinrude


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

07 24' Mako with 225 Merc


----------



## stingray_bob (Jun 1, 2007)

22' Blazer bay 225 yami


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

2003 21' Tran Cat with a 200 HP Honda Four Stroke


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

21' Sport Shallowsport, 2007 w/ a 150 Etec

don't have power pole and could use that stik!

J


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

22ft. Pathfinder


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

2007 19ft kenner w/ 115 optimax


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

16' El Pescador with 50Hp Merc 4 stroke


----------



## EDDIES (May 19, 2008)

18 FT SEAPRO 125 MER


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

15.5' Ultra Cat

Thanks!


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

18' Shallowsport, 115 Johnson


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

24 sun tracker party barge 90 yamaha, wheelchair friendly!!!!


----------



## bluefin41 (Jun 9, 2008)

I picked one up at Tackle Town last month.. Sure beats fooling with an anchor. Can I put in for a spare? 17 ft. Triton Bay Boat.


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

2007 Triton 240 LTS


----------



## Nateag (Oct 3, 2005)

21' Explorer TV


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

*contest*

2006 18ft Mako/Optimax and 13.5 Wilderness Ride Kyak


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

22 ft Pathfinder!


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

14'' kayak with 2 strokes my left hand and right lol


----------



## majek23 (May 28, 2004)

*23' Majek Skiff / Yamaha 150 TRP*

Porter


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

22ft Pathfinder


----------



## texedd (Mar 25, 2008)

*stakeout & illusion*

2008 Majek 226 Illusion / 2008 200VMAX Series 2 HPDI


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

*Haven't fished from her yet.*

Timoub007 is building me this pirogue, which I'll be picking up in early August. I could sure use a small stik for her. She will be a 14 foot Cajun wonder.


----------



## jeffr (Jul 11, 2007)

Ocean kayak Prowler Big Game


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

15' Mitzi poling skiff with 40 hp Yamaha


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

24' El Pescador, 150 Yamaha TRP


----------



## topdog83 (Jan 4, 2008)

2005 Kenner 180VX
2005 90hp Mercury


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*24 Ft jhp*

jhp 24 ft


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Man I could use this free stick. Mine is floating around the bottom of San Luis Pass right now. Anyway, It was a Jumbo that was being used on a 24' Blazer Bay and a 14.5 Shoalwater Cat scooter. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Gig Flatty (May 21, 2008)

*16ft majek skiff*

16ft Majek Texas Skiff
70HP


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

186 Dargel Skout
T.K.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Ditto, LMAO



safetexas said:


> ranger169 ghost


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

20' Nitro 901CDX


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

15 foot Alumacraft Flatbottom. 15hp merc.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

22' Baystealth


----------



## Tail-Gunner (May 23, 2008)

09 SS 15' Scooter. I luv me some Stake out Stick

tail gunner


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Flatlander 21 115 yammie, 
Rick


----------



## Ninja (Sep 17, 2005)

macattac said:


> Clearwater 1900, 115 yamaha. Best o luck to all!


same as macattac..plus my hurricane phoenix 140

Macattac - PM me, how do you like your rig, since I've been out of the country and only had it on the water briefly two times since Feb, once when I picked up and once when I was back for few days in April. Be back soon and ready to hit the salt.

Brian - Thanks for the donation to the PACK tourney earlier this year.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

21 ft Dargel. Thanks in advance. LOL


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

19ft Explorer 115 hp


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*07 211 Cobia, how would two work????*

Here she is.


----------



## Danno93 (Apr 15, 2006)

1984 Monark Aluminum Boat / 1976 Evinrude 25hp


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

21' Flats Cat w/150 E-TEC


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

*here ya go*

here is my entry, dont know why i bother with it , heck i dont catch no fish any way!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

18'6" Duracraft with a 105 Evinrude jet.

Dave


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

20 'transport 140 suzuki


----------



## Gray Ghost (Apr 22, 2008)

*23 Explorer TV*

23 Explorer with 200 Merc


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Shoalwater Flats, 18'


----------



## flatout (Jan 30, 2005)

*skiff*

24 foot carolina skiff, 90 johnson big old boy


----------



## Mr. Fish (Jun 25, 2007)

2005 24 ft. El Pescador. Yamaha 150 TRP.


----------



## rocknreel (May 29, 2007)

The Rock n Reel, 22ft.Mosca with 175 Zuke.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

22' quest


----------



## barnman1980 (Feb 1, 2008)

21' Explorer TV W/150 Opti Max


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

21 Tran Cat with 225 Opti Merc


----------



## Ak8s (Jun 19, 2008)

1969 Ouachita 21' (twenty-one) boat with a 2008 Mercury 40hp four stroke.

She ain't purty, but she gets us where we need to go!


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

18' Majek RFL w/ 90 etec


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

1974 AquaSport 22.2 FT


----------



## TEXAS DU SPOUS (Feb 8, 2006)

21' wahoo 150 Merc. Always use a new gadget. I have been known to be called the "gadget" man.


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

*Brand spanking new 23ft Majek Illusion w/Yamaha 200*

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

19' KENNER


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

2003 Skeeter ZX22 Bay. Great idea.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

19' Shoalwater Cat


----------



## gulfcoast25 (May 2, 2006)

22' SCB F-22


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Stick*

22' Tran Sport


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

18' Shallow Sport


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

90 mobel 22' baymaster


----------



## DLorine (Apr 10, 2006)

1988 18ft center console Bayhawk


----------



## Boogie1 (Mar 13, 2007)

2000 triton 22' pick me pick me


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

19-feet Hewes Tunnel Drive, 150 hp Yamaha


----------



## bfrog2 (Jul 22, 2008)

Blue Wave 190T 19' Yamaha 115hp


----------



## VetSpeck (Aug 13, 2005)

23 ft Explorer TV/ 225 Yammie


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

23 ls Haynie 250 PRO XS The only way to fly


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

1978 15 ft Boston Whaler Striper CC


----------



## omegabaydan (Feb 20, 2006)

Kenner 21'


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Bad habit*










20' "shoalwater", 200 yamaha


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

20 ft Shallow Sport


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

17' Boston Whaler Montauk


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

18" Duracraft with 115 etec


----------



## TX Wader (Jun 16, 2005)

Triton LTS 240 Capt.Mike Mazariegos


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

21 Flatscat with 150 Johnson


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Stak out Stick give away*

*17 ft McKee Craft boat & 115 Johnson *

*Thank you*

*jrw*


----------



## kbc (Jul 10, 2006)

18' Kenner Tunnel-V with Johnson 120


----------



## saltystephen (Jul 21, 2008)

*stake out stick*

21FT explorer tv


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

22' Blue Wave Super Tunnel


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

*#237 FOR THE WIN*

19' Sea Hunt w/ 150 Johnson


----------



## Contender (Mar 2, 2006)

1902 Kenner Vision w/ 140 Suki.


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

22 ft Baystealth parked in Baffin.


----------



## Shoalwater17 (Jun 4, 2007)

17' Shoalwater Sport


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

14.5 Native Ultimate Kayak


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Sea Hunt Triton 186 (18' 6")


----------



## texasflyfisher (Jun 25, 2004)

21'8" TRAN CAT!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

19' shoalwater tournament


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

21' Hydra-Sports 200 Evinrude


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

21' Majek RFL

rg


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

Dargel 170 Skout


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

21' Tran Cat 200 Honda 4 Stroke


----------



## crockerag (Nov 9, 2007)

13ft Perception Search Kayak


----------



## robd (Dec 25, 2006)

2102 century w/150 yamaha


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*18 ft alumacraft*

18 ft alumacraft w/ 90 hp yamaha....


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

i plan on getting a boat does that count? i just passed a crazy deal on a 20' shallow sport fully loaded for $28,500 everything 2005 motor,boat,trailer. Anyway I think it wise to get a 16' Baby Cat. that is what i plan on getting if my finances go the way i plan in the next 2 months. looking to get a used one with a tohatsu or nissan 90hp


----------



## coinhyunter (Oct 4, 2006)

98 red fin 90hp honda


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

century 2101 w/yamaha sx150


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

23' Chaparral Cuddy Cabin 150hp Yamaha 4 stroke. JT from Baytown


----------



## rangers57 (Jul 21, 2007)

21 Kenner


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

23TV Baywarrior w/150 Merc


----------



## BigPole (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't laugh its old I know. 1966 Monark 14' Deep and Wide with a 1971 Evinrude. Built like a **** tank!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2005)

17 ft. flatscat. Heck I would settle for the pin to the shackle as I lost mine last time out.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Sailfish 188


----------



## mfloyd (Apr 5, 2005)

18' Robalo, 115 Johnson.


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

already have one for my powerboat. Great product. Would like one for my kayak--Heritage Redfish. Thanks for this post


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

22 ft. Boston Whaler Outrage / 225 HP Evinrude


----------



## ofishil (Nov 6, 2005)

*18' Majek Redfish Line*

18' Majek Redfish Linethanks


----------



## rcowboy (Jun 28, 2006)

22 ft. Blue Wave Super T with a 200 hp Ocean Pro Benke Special. Older boat than most but she get's the job done.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Cape Craft 19 Bay....with a 115 two stroke Yamaha.


----------



## bluis (Feb 1, 2005)

19 Polor with 115 Johnson


----------



## Texasfishdude (Jul 22, 2008)

*Blazer Bay 2170*

Blazer Bay 2170. 150 HP Yamaha.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

19 ft Bluv wave 90hp 4 stroke


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

21 Majek RFL


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

18' 10'' TranCat


----------



## dl1068 (May 8, 2006)

18' G3 w/ 50 HP Yamaha


----------



## fnhacker (Jun 21, 2006)

22 Ranger Bay 200 yamaha


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

*18 Majek Redfish*

18 Majek Redfish


----------



## wetluers (May 21, 2004)

17' Southshore Flats.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Stake Out Would Be Great !!!!!!!!*

22 DESTINY 2003 Tunnel V


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

20` Gulfcoast Yamaha 150 Vmax


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*great promo*

sure would like to have one for my Kenner ,thanks for the chance


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

1801 mako center console


----------



## JAKE 2 (May 19, 2008)

18' BLUEWAVE W/ 90HP YAMAHA


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

18'-6" Bay Hawk


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Ocean Kayak Prowler 13 aka swamp hog

(Olive drab and Marine powered)


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Kenner*

2002 kenner vision 2102&#8230;.2002 mercury 150, a good boat for our family of 5!


----------



## txmeatsoaker (Nov 3, 2004)

21' Sea Pro, 150 Mercury


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

22'6" Majek Illusion.


----------



## rat-twins (Sep 15, 2005)

22 ft Pathfinder


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

19' Kenner with 125 Merc


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

11' Mokai:


----------



## xchief (May 17, 2005)

*Stake-out Give-a-way*

Hey, Thanks for letting us all know and for the offer. My grand son and I will be proud to use it on our 18' Kenner with a 115 Yamaha. Better than him throwing the old anchor out before we jump in.

xchief


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

20' nitro w/ 175 mercury...


----------



## 21ktv (Jun 18, 2008)

21' kenner tunnel w/150 johnson


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Carolina Skiff 258DLV - 4-Stroke Suzuki 150 

Yeah baby...would look sweet tied to one of those....


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

23 foot ranger bay w/ 250 merc


----------



## drgarrett (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a 22' triton , and two kayak 12' would love to try out one of your stick


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Dargel Scout, 17'


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

17' Nitro Bass boat with 60 Merc.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

22' Pathfinder 2200V (2001), 200 Vmax & a 1968 14' Ouachita Jon Boat w/ 1974 Merc. 9.8 HP.

Do I win something for "Oldest Boat"???!!!


----------



## Spazm (Jun 21, 2004)

18 ft Shoalwater flats


----------



## proteus (Feb 25, 2006)

17 mckee craft offshore fisherman with 120hp johnson


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 kayak


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

21 tv explorer w/yammy 150 trp


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

17' Alumacraft/60Suzuki


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

245 sea chaser bayrunner 200 yamaya hpdi


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

2007 22' Blue Wave

Thanks
Treb


----------



## bbl58 (Jan 25, 2007)

gulf coast


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

2005 nautic star 22' nautic bay


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

2006 21 ft. Shoalwater with 150 Merc.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

'06 Kenner 19VX w/115 Opti


----------



## moseley97 (May 23, 2007)

*Stake-Out Stik Give-a-way*

1996 Kenner w/150 Evinrude


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

2008 SCB TopCat with Mercury 300XS


----------



## jake/jenny (Jul 18, 2008)

2003 18' aluminum g3 tunnel


----------



## saltyarrow (Aug 23, 2006)

*stake out stick*

01' 22' bluewave/140 suzuki


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

*Pick Me, Pick Me!!!*

21' Pro Line w/200 Oceanrunner


----------



## speckyak (Mar 10, 2006)

2007 Wilderness Systems Tarpon 160i Kayak


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

15'6" Bay Hawk w/ 50hp Honda


----------



## furnute (Jun 1, 2005)

22 foot blue wave with a 150 mercury


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

2004 18' Nautic Star w 90 hp


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

2001 16' alweld


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

23' Southshore Tunnel w/ a 225 Yami VMax


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

22' blue wave


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

22' custom flats boat, 50hp honda


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

1995 Skeeter ZX200 with a Mercury 200.....


----------



## Tony Moore (Nov 3, 2007)

14.5 Shoalwater Cat


----------



## SeaFox85 (Apr 11, 2008)

16' Flatsmaster...Best little boat there is. Thanks

Lacey


----------



## brokenclub (Apr 7, 2006)

18ft Alumacraft 90 Yamaha


----------



## Shallow_Sport (Jan 22, 2008)

18' 2008 Shallow Sport Bahia


----------



## Sarge (Sep 9, 2005)

2007 22' Gulf Coast Variside/ 175 E-Tech.


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

Haynie H.O 24' w/ 250 merc pro xs


----------



## hntr52 (Apr 25, 2006)

2220/RE Blazer Bay w/150 Suzuki 4stk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

89 model carolina skiff 16 footer a real romper!


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*22' blue wave*

Pure Bay


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

19' Explorer TV


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Bay Stealth 2180T w/ Yamaha 150 TRP


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

1994 Parker 23 DV with 225 Mercury


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

19 TV Shoalwater


----------



## Baitcaster 79 (Mar 13, 2008)

Perception Search 15'


----------



## Robharrill (Jul 23, 2008)

*stake out*

Carolina Skiff J-16


----------



## 22Gulfcoast (Jul 2, 2008)

*Thanks for considering us!*
*1997 22' GulfCoast *


----------



## cpolensky (Aug 13, 2005)

18` transport


----------



## uttlc (Jun 17, 2007)

23 Gulf Coast


----------



## Fin-Addict (Jun 1, 2004)

21' Tran Cat with 200 E-TEC


----------



## WOODSMAN52 (Jul 14, 2008)

19' INVADER EVINRUDE


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

16 foot dargel sooper scooter 110 johnson


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

don't have a boat but after yesterday need one for my Rav4 and another for my surburban


----------



## Set-A-Drifter (Jun 22, 2005)

13' Ocean Kayak Prowler 13


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

19' Kenner Vision


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

22' Scout Bay 220 with a Mercury 200


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

20' Weldcraft


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

22'6" 2007 MAJEK ILLUSION W/200 ETEC


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

'01 20' Gulf Coast w/ a 225 Johnson


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

18' Monarch flat bottom


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

1997 Blue Wave 220 Classic

Thanks


----------



## Mr Yellowfin (Dec 18, 2005)

sea pro 19 with 115 merc


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

1985 Fishin Ski Barge w/burnt up 70hp Evinrude


----------



## Poocek (Mar 14, 2007)

18' 2004 Gulf Coast low side


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Bay Stealth 2180, Yammie 200 Vmax.

I'm still waitin for a Stik that will work in 40 feet.LOL


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

17' Mako -- 130 Yamaha

Frank


----------



## mrm1579 (Jan 13, 2005)

Sea Chase 1950 -- Suzuki 150

thanks


----------



## chandler (Jun 29, 2006)

22 Nautic Star with a Vmax 150


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

1973 19' Boston Whaler Outrage with Yamaha 150 HPDI V MAX


----------



## bcosf (Mar 5, 2006)

21' Explorer TV


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

21 majek rfl


----------



## FishingExpress (Jun 10, 2008)

*Stake-out*

Baymaster 1850


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

2003 G3 18' CCTunnel / 90h Yamaha


----------



## littletimmy (Oct 19, 2006)

19 Explorer TV 115 Johnson


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

'99 Scout 162 Sportfish


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

17 dargel skout


----------



## nopotlikin (May 15, 2006)

15' perception search kayak


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

21ft steath with a 225 yahmaha


----------



## tcjay2 (Jul 24, 2008)

2005 15' JohnSport w/90Hp Johnson


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

18' Transport with 150 Suzuki.

Chicken bone-Chicken bone-Lucky Lucky Chicken bone!!!


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

2008 20' Shallow Sport w/200hp Yamaha.


----------



## Hill Country Fishin (Mar 6, 2007)

2006 2072 Alumacraft CC 90 Yamaha
CLiff


----------



## kpdmotorjock (Jul 27, 2006)

Shoalwater 19 Cat Etec 150


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

WS Ride, Old Style

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

22' 1998 Baystealth yammy 150 TRP


----------



## palletman (Apr 24, 2008)

21' fishmaster 212DV with suzukie 225


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*boat*

24 triton lts 250 merc


----------



## ty one on (Apr 13, 2007)

18' Majek RFL & 14' LL manta-ray kayak.


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

2003 198DLX Carolina Skiff 90hp Johnson


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

*Put me in the hat*

22ft Skeeter Bay 200 HPDI. Would love to have one. Sticker in the front and power pole in the rear.


----------



## bill77056 (Feb 7, 2008)

24 Nautic Bay


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

1910 action craft coastal bay, 200 H.O. Etec.


----------



## topdawg (Mar 20, 2007)

20 weldcraft with 115 e-tec


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Boat*

Five seater paddle boat with four cup holders. The drive can't drink, so that is the reason for only four drink holders!!! Fun to fish out of at Rockport with the kids.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Stake out stick*

21 ft destiny TV 150 TRP ....


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

21' FlatsCat with a Suzuki DF140


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Liquid Logic Manta Ray 12'er

Thanks


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

2006 21 ft Shoalwater cat 150 merc.


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

22 ft fishmaster w/ a suzi 140 4 stroke. I already have a stik, but if I win it, I'll donate it to the next benefit.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

21' XLR8 LS - 250XS MERCURY!!!


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

Throw me in 18' Ski Barge - Johnson 115


----------



## radarman (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll jump in and play, too.

1993 - 18' McKee Craft with Johnson 88 Special


----------



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

21' Flats Cat w/150 Suzuki


----------



## Off Da Hook (Jul 24, 2007)

Fishing out of a Simmons Custom 22' TopCat with a 300 promax


----------



## flapper (Jun 16, 2008)

22' BOSTON WHALER (OUTRAGE)W/225 YAMAHA VMAX.1984 MODEL


----------



## stxtailchaser (Feb 1, 2008)

16' 9" Maverick HPX-T, 70hp Yamaha


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

19' Blue Wave, 115 Yamaha. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*Need one*

Kenner 180 V 18' w/ 90 suzuki.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

13.5 Wilderness Ride (using a homemade stake out - broomhandle - LOL) thanks!


----------



## hollarfish1959 (May 18, 2008)

1986 Aquiasport 170/110Johnson


----------



## Dargel79 (Apr 24, 2008)

2004, Dargel 186 Skout.


----------



## tlink97 (Jun 1, 2008)

Kenner 21 VX


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

14ft skiff w/ 25 hp 4stroke yami.


----------



## txag'87 (Dec 3, 2005)

18 ft. Famous Craft XL with 115 Merc Opti


----------



## clyde4 (Jul 11, 2006)

2004 Skeeter ZX22 Bay


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

Shoalwater 21' Cat


----------



## JDLoftis (Nov 26, 2005)

18' blue wave


----------



## Dusk2Dawn (Mar 24, 2008)

19ft 1997 Starcraft Fishmaster Center Console /Mercury 120Force


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

Pathfinder 22'


----------



## mud duck (Apr 24, 2007)

Carolina skiff 198


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

19' Flatscat 100hp yammer Hammer.

*Smoothest driest shallowest*


----------



## fish fry (May 19, 2007)

22' GULF COAST


----------



## rick3b (Jun 7, 2006)

1965 18' Lonestar w/ 90 Johnson


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

21' Bay Stealth w/ 150 Yamaha


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

2007 Sea Fox 18BF, with 90 HP Suzuki DF90.


----------



## jeephound1 (Jul 24, 2006)

2008 JH Performance B210 w/ Suzuki DF175


----------



## DukCutter (Mar 6, 2008)

Well I have always been a fan of a 22' Shoalwater...but I just purchased an 18' Kenner project boat, it will be nailing specks in no time!! 1st boat ever, can't wait to get it on the water!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

WOW! What an offer! Thanks, Brian. You're gonna need a mighty big hat to throw all these numbers into.

I just scrolled through ALL of these pages to see where folks come from and what kind of boats/kayaks folks have. Honestly, except for the photos, I can't tell you what most of the boats look like, but I sure know what most of the kayaks look like!

From the very low post count of some of these entries, I'd say you have a talent for reeling in the "lurkers." Everybody wants to get in on a chance for your Stake-Out Stiks!

I found at least 2 things that all of us have in common.
1. All of us are stimulating the economy.
2. All of us enjoy being on the water. Catching fish is just an extra blessing.

*My "boat" is an Ocean Kayak (OK) Prowler 13 kayak.* I'm so glad to be entered in your contest.

Mrs. B


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

24' baystealth w/ 200 mercury


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

20' Tran Sport with 150 Yam 150 hp Four Stroke. Could use a JUMBO!


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*Research Boat*

21' Majak RFL. 200 Yamaha. Used for TAMUCC Fisheries Research. Jason Slocum


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

2007 K2Marine Blackjack 224.

Its big, its heavy, it catches lots of wind, But a Jumbo holds it good!!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

24' Bay Stealth Skiff


----------



## 2tall (Jan 20, 2006)

22ft Bluewave Deluxe


----------



## kp_fisherman (Mar 11, 2007)

18ft VIP


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

Wilderness Tarpon 140 Kayak in a lovely shade of Mango.


----------



## K LeFrance (Feb 16, 2008)

15ft sidewinder scooter w/50 hp nissan


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

*I'll play*

15 Shallow Sport


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Big heavy Weld-Craft jonboat. 15ft by WIDE, wide, wide. Tunnel, sponsons, and jackplate. We usually fish pretty shallow. It'll float in what it will run in. So unless you hull it out while on a plane, it'll float when you stop.

Tag


----------



## TieOneOn (Jun 15, 2005)

21' Majek Redfish Line


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

23 explorer tv


----------



## majekfishing (May 8, 2008)

21' Majek, 150 Yami


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

1986 - 16' Alumnacraft flatbottom w/30 hp Evinrude


----------



## Peeshnuck (Feb 1, 2005)

19' Flatscat with 115 Yammy


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

13.5 foot wilderness systems ride.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

1978 AquaSport CC w/ 1978 Evinrude 140


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

18 foot BlueWave Classic for me.


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

*08 Wilderness System Ride*

I could really use one of those, thanks for the chance


----------



## coinhyunter (Oct 4, 2006)

*Iwould like it please*

98 20ft red fin


----------



## Shenerosh (Aug 21, 2006)

Mako 211 inshore w/150 e-tec


----------



## jetdoc (Aug 2, 2006)

21.5' Seapro 2100cc


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

2008 Alweld 2070 w/tunnel and sponsons, sporting a 2008 115 etec and (one) Stake-out Stik. It needs another - and I'll be waiting till after the 15th to buy it! Thanks!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

2002 21' Carolina Skiff 80HP Yamaha 4s


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

24' El Pescador Yamaha 150 TRP. A stick would be nice.


----------



## captfrankie (Apr 2, 2006)

23ft V-side Gulfcoast 225 Suzuki


----------



## POPPA SKEET (Apr 3, 2008)

*stake out stick*

16 ft transport babycat


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i would like to put it to test against the cajun anchor...


hewes bayfisher 19 tunnel drive


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

2000 18.5 promaster. pine gully to the houston yacht club.


----------



## Redfish Dave (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's the "Unkadon" named after my late uncle Donald. It's about 18', 130 Honda, trim tabs, 17gal. Kodiak live well & pyle sound system. But it ain't got a Stake-out Stik...yet...


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

2000 custom craft 19' aluminium 112 evinrude


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

mhorn - - - Bluewave 19.8 (190 Deluxe)


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

*boat*

17 1/2 carolina skiff 50 4/S merc .... fun from south padre to key west


----------



## chasingtail (Mar 26, 2006)

18ft shallow sport sprint raised deck with 115 etec


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

sure could use it with my 22 shoalwater,instead of the 8' 2x2 thats currently what i use.


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

22ft Destiny 150 opti


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

2460 Bay Stealth w/250 E-TEC


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

19'pro master And I is a poor ol single dad work'n for cans of beans and weenies.. Please help the needy out... Thanks for the tease Brian!!!! Oh ya,,, go t a 14' john out back to,,, but I don't really think she needs one. LOL


----------



## LRS (Aug 18, 2005)

22' Transport w/Yamaha TRP.


----------



## Magic Man (Jul 29, 2008)

22' Majek Illusion.


----------



## timberhuntr (Nov 15, 2005)

21.5 Shallow Sport

Thanks 
Kealy


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

1992 Ranger 362v and lovin it~!~


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

GULFCOAST 180


----------



## onlysalt (Jun 13, 2006)

1998 21' kenner w/tunnel, 200 vmax


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nauticstar 1900 Bay - Yam 150 

Thanks


----------



## Nauggin (Jul 2, 2008)

*21 Destiny with 140 Suzuki*

East Matagorda.


----------



## TSonnier (Aug 22, 2006)

1999 18 kenner 125 mercury


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

2005 Explorer 230 T.V.C.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

17 ft Lamar Boat


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

15' Prowler Trident Kayak


----------



## Eazy E (Feb 19, 2006)

Liquid Logic Manta Ray 14 kayak


----------



## cougar (Jun 15, 2004)

*21' center console*

think happy thoughts


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

17' Aluminum FlatsCat


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*k2 Blackjack 224*

Put me in coach! K2 marine Blackjack - 23', 200hp Yamaha 4.

#475


----------



## ginclearh20 (Jan 14, 2008)

JH Performance B235


----------



## CRT Awards (Jul 17, 2008)

2006 Dargel Skout 210 with Suzuki 150 Four Stroke!!!

Chuck


----------



## catcherflo (Mar 22, 2006)

15'9'' BAYHAWK 40 HP YAMAHA


----------



## HarryK (Jun 5, 2008)

22' Baystealth


----------



## beerplug (Oct 12, 2005)

23 foot Rockport w/150 Honda


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

*stake out*

Transport 20-T / Suzuki 140 4 stroke


----------



## duk-tailed (Jun 10, 2005)

19TV Explorer 115hp Yammi


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

21' Alumacraft 140 hp yami


----------



## Plocheck (Jul 3, 2006)

*Thanks For The Chance!!!*

Explorer 19TV


----------



## pug2 (Dec 31, 2007)

ProLine 190 Sport, Johnson 115

Many Thanks


----------



## RodnReel (Sep 30, 2006)

*RodnReel*

20' Ranger Center console.


----------



## 8w8 (Aug 27, 2005)

2200V Pathfinder, 150 VMax, TopsNTowers

8W8


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*my ride*

21-v shallow sport w/175 suzuki 4stroke.


----------



## McFish (Mar 18, 2008)

on the production waiting list for 2008 SCB Stingray 250 Merc Pro XS.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

19' Nitro that spends waaaayyyy too much time on the trailer.


----------



## lpk (Dec 28, 2004)

21' El Pescador w/ 150 Rude- Thanks for the chance!!!!


----------



## crt (Feb 14, 2005)

*Stake-Out Stick*

I'm in 22' TranSport 200 Honda


----------



## mbeard (Jun 4, 2007)

21 foot clearwater

mbeard


----------



## bowhunter63 (Dec 9, 2005)

*haynie*

haynie 21 t


----------



## troutkillers (Jul 19, 2008)

18' Ultra cat with 115 Suzuki


----------



## BluewaveC189 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bluewave C Special 189- 18'.9"


----------



## searcy71 (Jan 23, 2006)

2003 Majek 22 Xtreme


----------



## fishstix (Apr 26, 2005)

1990 21' All Weld with 150 Johnson


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

17 ft Shoalwater Tournament Edition with a 90 HP Ocean Pro.


----------



## Frog (Jan 21, 2005)

1989 VIP 90hp Yamaha.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*#500*

16' Dargel with 100 hp Evinrude


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

18' Dargel Scooter w/ 90 yamaha


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

2000 1880 Bay Stealth W/ 115 Yamaha


----------



## Nightrain57 (Aug 4, 2008)

old 19 ft VIP with a 125 force engine


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

21' Sea Pro with a 150 saltwater series black anchor on the back


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

22ft bluewave

Brian


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity!!!!


----------



## PistolPete57 (Mar 22, 2007)

19 foot Kenner 90 hp Mercury


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

19' dargel skout


----------



## reefraider69 (Jul 16, 2008)

We love our new 2008 240LTS Triton with suzuki 300. My husband made me sell my '98- 18' kenner to get "his" boat.---still kinda miss my old beater. It was easier to keep clean and diddn't have "new boat syndrome".


----------



## reeltrout (Aug 4, 2008)

22' Blazer Bay w/ 200 hp Evinrude


----------



## Sandy Fork (Apr 19, 2006)

21 foot Tran Cat with a 200 hp. HO e-Tec


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

20 ft bayquest


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Century 2180 intercoastal


----------



## elrober (May 21, 2004)

*Stake-out Stil*

25 tritoon pontoon w/ 225 Evinrude


----------



## SPECtackle (Aug 16, 2005)

Explorer 190TV


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

19' Shoalwater TV / 150 yamaha vmax TRP


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

19 ft, Johnsport.


----------



## thcch3ch2oh (Oct 14, 2005)

17ft Blue Wave SuperT


----------



## curtis1 (Aug 10, 2007)

2220 blazer bay 225vmax


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

New Water Curlew


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Kenner 180VX with 115 merc saltwater


----------



## nitro fish (Jan 23, 2008)

22 Majek Xtreme 200 HO E-tech


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

23' hydrasport 150 merc


----------



## *waterdog* (Jun 9, 2008)

tarpon 140


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

18ft Kenner, 115 Yammiehoo


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

2005 18' Shallowsport with a 140 Suzuki


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

20' Gulf Coast with a Yamaha 150 TRP


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

18' shallowsport, 115 Johnson


----------



## hanginin (Oct 27, 2006)

*Hanginin*

19" Majek, 100 HP Yamaha 4-stroke.

Thanks


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

22' Triton Bayflight, 175 Rude.


----------



## elect1chris (Nov 5, 2005)

*My fishin rig*

I have an 18 foot transport with a 115 yamaha 4 stroke. Thanks chris 979-418-8548


----------



## TTTHA (Mar 17, 2006)

21' Haynie, 150 Optimax


----------



## quick6763 (Oct 28, 2005)

20ft. Wellcraft W/112 Merc.


----------



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

kenner vision 200opti


----------



## Glades243 (Sep 26, 2007)

24' Everglades 243 225 Honda.....Yess


----------



## Tslick (Aug 13, 2007)

248 Tran XLR8, 250 Suzuki.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

21' kenner Vision


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

24' JHP

I already have a "Stik" but I'll sure take another one...they're awesome!

TH


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

22' Majek Exteme


----------



## robert baird (Mar 19, 2006)

21 foot Kenner


----------



## big shark (Jul 27, 2004)

*stake out stick*

19ft Carolina skiff 70 johnson


----------



## marcus r (Jul 31, 2008)

16' texas skiff 40 evinrude


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

21 ft Tran Cat


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

17' Flats Cat


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*BOAT*

14' Perception Illusion


----------



## txfishbait (Jun 21, 2007)

23ft HydraSports BayBolt


----------



## GDaddy (Jul 10, 2008)

22 ft. Hurricane 200 Johnson


----------



## fishinboone1 (Nov 14, 2006)

19' 6" whaler lo-pro
115 e-tec


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

21 ft. Tran Cat with a 200 hp. HO e-tec


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

18' Shallow Sport


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

cougar challenger 176


----------



## kjbartko (Jul 11, 2007)

21' Polar CC 150 hp Yamaha 4 stroke


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

1860 alumacraft 70 yamaha


----------



## Fins-n-Grins (Aug 11, 2005)

Heritage Redfish 14


----------



## Joester (May 22, 2008)

Nice Stick!! Looks like it works great. I fish out of an 18' Sport Well craft with a Yamaha 115. Great on gas and a fine offshore boat too.....


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

2007 Blue Wave Deluxe 190


----------



## Fancastwade (Apr 27, 2008)

Brian, Nancy and I spent our stimulas check on two kayaks. Mine is the Ocean-Drifter and hers is the Ocean-Caper.Put us in the pot. If we dont win one we are going to order two anyway. Thanks Curt


----------



## buckmaster89 (Feb 1, 2008)

16' Flatbottom 35hp Evinrude


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Explorer attacka flat 20.3


----------



## t20cl (May 30, 2006)

22' Pathfinder.
Add me to the list.

Greg


----------



## LRODARTE (Jul 6, 2008)

20 ft shallow stalker/115 e-tec


----------



## gwen822 (Apr 26, 2007)

*STAKE - OUT STICK*

MAJEK 18 R.F.L. ETEC 115


----------



## natemooresr (Apr 6, 2006)

19 ft Blue Wave 115 johnson


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

19' Caribbean Skiff with 75 Merc


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

21' sea-pro with 150 yamahammer ...


----------



## WorkingTops (Jul 2, 2008)

19' baymaster with 150 mercury


----------



## tightlinetx (Feb 25, 2007)

15ft perception bimini kayak.....


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

15 ft mv aluminum with 25 fourstroke merc.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

19' Bluewave Classic 150 Johnson


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Sea Hunt BX22


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

10' Mowdy


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

22 ft. Century


----------



## Seawolf5481 (Jun 19, 2007)

2005 Polar 2110 225 Yamaha 4 stroke


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Liquid Logic Manta Ray 12'er

Thanks blittle


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Perception Search 13



Thanks again


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

24 LTS...250 Rude E-Tec


----------



## nicholasotto7 (May 9, 2006)

2007 21' Majek Red Fish Line 150 Yamaha

Nicholas


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Anyone else?

The contest ends tomorrow, Friday Auguest 15th at 12 noon.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Did I win?


----------



## hookemtim (Aug 27, 2007)

21' BlueWave


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

17' HydraSkiff
Hoping to move up to something bigger soon


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

BSLittle, you have your hands full with this thread!

How many new members does 2cool have now as a result of this give away?


----------



## txbowhunter4life (Apr 22, 2005)

I have on a 16 foot Alumacraft and love it. Would like one for my 21 foot Tran Cat.


----------



## cmclain33 (Sep 20, 2007)

11'6" pelican castaway


----------



## SI2005 (Aug 23, 2005)

17' Explorer


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Shallow Sport 18 Sprint


----------



## BullFrog49 (Aug 9, 2008)

*stake-out stick*

2008 Emotion Grand Slam Angler 14.5


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

Majek Illusion.


----------



## redbull (May 5, 2006)

14' native manta ray


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

19' Baysport TV

18' allweld flounder rig


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

22' blue wave


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

19' Explorer Tunnel V Suzuki 140 Four Stroke


----------



## David_Conroe (Aug 11, 2008)

Dusky 256 CC, twin 140hp Evinrudes


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

26 Southshore Pro Tunnell w/ 250 Suzuki

Already have a jumbo stakeout but could use a spare


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

22ft Bluewave


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Blazer Bay 22' for our family and friends. Many a "fish tale" was created on the deck of this boat!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2005)

17 flatscat

Larry


----------



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

22' Champion Tunnel Hull with Etec 250


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Boat...*

08 Cadillac ESV....... Just incase it gets gusty... I might need to Stake It.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*yak me please*

Got one for my Kenner. Could use one on the yak.
I think HM likes his too.

L8tr


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

22 foot Boston Whaler Outrage, 200hp Evinrude. 
Old, but rugged (and safe).


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

"06" Marshall 286T


----------



## Aaron Meyer (Oct 17, 2007)

9'4" Pelican Kayak.


----------



## mbunn (Jun 19, 2006)

*take out stick*

18 foot Cougar flats boat.


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

Still under re-construction, but I'm going to need a Stake-Out-Stik!

1988 Shallow Sport 15' Scooter



















Thanks BSLittle!
:biggrin:


----------



## EDDIES (May 19, 2008)

2000 SEA PRO 125 MER


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Any word on who won this?


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

DANG it, missed another one UGGGGG, 21 tran cat anyhow.....U know the boat, just a little more HP on her now 250....


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

*boat*

Pathfinder V2200 with Yamaha HPDI 150

(In case it's not too late!)


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

WHO WON???


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

They will announce the winner September 1st at the Bigfoot press conference.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

First a Chupacabra, Now a Bigfoot! INCREDIBLE!!!!!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Post #399, TXXpress is the winner. 

A big thanks to all the 2coolers for playing. 

Be on the look out for our next 2coolfishing.com monthly special coming up soon.


----------



## cormden (Jan 10, 2008)

model 1910 Nautic Star 19'

Dennis


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

bslittle79 said:


> Post #399, TXXpress is the winner.


Congrat's TXXpress!


----------

